# Cats and tote bags...



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess out of EVERY TOY I've bought Apollo, and out of all his favorites.. My Red Cross tote bag (from when I donated awhile back) is probably his couldn't-do-without favorite. He will play in that thing for hours upon end all by himself... 

I've had the bag on a closet shelf for months, not being used. I noticed every single time my BF would come visit, he'd bring a green tote bag with him to carry his clothes and things in, Apollo would attack his bag, kick all his stuff out of it and make himself a little nest and play in it. BF got tired of bringing metric-tons of cat hair (and the occasional hidden toy) home with him, so I found the Red Cross bag and let Apollo have it.

He's managed to tear 2 holes in it. One in each side. Perfect for him to get in, hide, and as someone walks by, perfect for an arm and a paw to reach out to attack a foot with. Scares the CRAP out of me every time.

Why do we buy them expensive toys when free stuff and trash is so much more entertaining??? :devil


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Expensive gifts are wasted on a cat, they would much rather play with the bag or box it came in.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I gave Mia the tote bag I got from the bank when I opened an account. LOves it! Plays in it just like the paper sacks. Only now I dont have to get paper at the store anymore Yay!!!


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

I just adopted an 8 1/2 month old kitty. I had plenty of toys but this cat's favorite is an old shoe lace.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I brought them toys from Europe and the USA on my business trips, then I noticed something inside the collar of my blouse that bothered me, cut it out and Princess has been playing with THAT all the time. Forget the sophisticated toys, she just wants to swat, bite, kill and chew the same crumpled, gauze-like ribbon all day long... But they do appreciate a few of the fancy toys as well - DaBird, Cat Catcher, a ball on a wand,etc. Special cat tunnel brought from Britain - never touched. They have fun in a shoe box I forgot lying around when I bought my new shoes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book has always loved the mylar balls. The crinkly noise just drives him insane. Petco Jumbo Mylar Balls at PETCO He can play fetch with those for ages and always comes running if I pick one up and crinkle it.

Recently at Petco I got him one of these (thanks to pictures of Yoshi enjoying a similar one  ) Petco Blue Mews Rope & Terry Dog Toy at PETCO He spends ages carrying it around like a dog and then he does a forward roll on top of it and hugs it tight and rabbit kicks it like crazy. He loves the silly thing. I find it in the strangest places like the kitchen sink, bathtub, under my pillows and once on the keyboard (I think he was trying to order another one)..


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My kitty plays all the time with my empty plastic eye drops bottle. it is her absolutelly favourite!
also paper balls are her favourite. I stopped buying toys for her. She is not so interested in them as to common things in the house...very "kitty typical"


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Krissy - Apollo LOVES things that crinkle, but I cannot under aaannnyy circumstance, give him one of those mylar balls, lol. There was one dangling from a string in a cheap cardboard scratcher.. He spotted the mylar ball before ever bothering with the scracher itself, and within 5 minutes, he had the ball ripped to shreds and was trying to eat the pieces. He's only allowed crinkly toys that are hidden inside some sort of plush toy. He can't just play, he has to attack and eat them.

I've been thinking about getting him one of those long dog toys, but I odn't know how he'd feel about a squeaker inside of it. He loves the gigantic army socks I gave him that are balled up into a tube shape, and they're about as long as he is. He wrestles with them and kicks the crap out of them. I tried putting some crinkly things inside of it, but, you know.. 5 minutes later he had them pulled apart and was busted trying to eat the crinkly stuff, lol.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Before my boyfriend and I moved in together, we had each bought a printer for ourselves. Both came with a black mesh tote bag. These have got to be Layla's Most Favorite Toy. Since we've moved in together, we gave one printer (brand new) away to a friend who had done some work on my car but kept the totes so the cat now has two. There's one in the living room next to her new castle, and one in the bedroom. I've seen her lay on one for a few minutes only to get up and go lay on the other.

She dives into them, sleeps on them, drags toys into them, and has clawed a hole in one corner that she struggles in and out of. It looks like she's being born when she worms her way out.

Here is a brief history of The Bag (and a random one thrown in):


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Autumn loved to play with boxes. She will try to fit in any size she can and I love seeing her squeezing into a very small box :lol: Yep you can spend any amount of money on kitty toys but they rather play with simple everyday things instead :roll:


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Neko and Gato like playing with their collars more than anything, I think they've spent maybe fifteen minutes total playing with all their toys since we got them. They prefer boxes. In fact Neko found a Gold fish cracker box that she fits in and now I'm reluctant to throw it away since she loves it so much.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Shenanigans said:


> Why do we buy them expensive toys when free stuff and trash is so much more entertaining???


One more: Prince hated all the mice and balls I ever bought him, but he's mesmerized with the handle of a take-away work lunch tote bag which looks exactly like the Cat Dancer in shape, material and color, only it's a bit thicker and long like the tail of a mouse. I think it takes thinking like your cat to choose their toys. I would've never thought of that handle as a toy for Prince...


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky has recently found that tote bags are his new love! He'll jump into them, sit on them, drag them around and hide toys inside. He can spend a whole day in them! It's so funny when he peeks out to see if we're looking at him!


----------

